

Linux kernel management style - Munksgaard
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/ManagementStyle

======
anonfunction
> First off, I'd suggest buying "Seven Habits of Highly Effective People", and
> NOT read it. Burn it, it's a great symbolic gesture.

Classic Linus

